# New Ride



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thought I would post a picture of my old Harley made into a trike. Shes is a 1997 Dyna with a Frankenstine trike kit put on. Had to quit riding because of leg and back issues, but now-- on the road again!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:~


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good for you! 8) That's sweet...


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's awesome! It's got to feel good to be able to ride again. Do you get the same feeling on a trike? I assume you lose the leaning in the twists but I would think it's fairly similar other than that. I figure you're doing something right if the wind's in your face...


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Sweet ride !!

I sold my street bike years ago after some guy turned left in front of me. 
Still don't know how I missed him...... pure fear I think.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

twinkielk15 said:


> That's awesome! It's got to feel good to be able to ride again. Do you get the same feeling on a trike? I assume you lose the leaning in the twists but I would think it's fairly similar other than that. I figure you're doing something right if the wind's in your face...


It is abit different, the 2 rear wheels do give you a little bumpy ride, but not bad. As far as turns you still can lean and it does help, but the sharp turns are much simplier. The kit only added 120 lbs to the bike. It does really feel good to have that wind in your face. I did put a different seat and sissy bar on her and I think it looks better.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's really cool. It's always sad when you see someone have to put the bike away. I had a friend recently who had to retire from motorcycles due to physical limitations and there's a definite hole in our ride now. I'm sure that hole is much bigger for him.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice ride. And I like your avatar pic.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Loke said:


> Nice ride. And I like your avatar pic.


Thanks. O*--


----------

